# Really bad luck just lately



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Its starting to grind me down. We have barely any mice left

We originally had a big resp infection outbreak, loads of them becoming ill at once. We got sick of it and decided to get really strict, cull all the affected mice (they werent responding to treatment and were starting to look really nasty) wipe everything down with boiling water and disinfectants about 20 times and leave it a while before getting new stock in. We finally get some lovely new mice to work with and theyre either not breeding (1 trio and 3 pairs now not producing, all from different sources) or theyre starting to sneeze (or both) I know mice are fragile little things and do get ill, but really, _this_ many?

Its been months since we had a litter and all our tubs are bare. I know we need yet more new stock but Im starting to become reluctant because I just know our luck, they either wont produce or will get ill

Just needed to rant really, anyone else having a tough time? Weve literally just got a handful of healthy mice now, and theyre not breeding

Hey ho :roll:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

It may just be bad luck, these things all come at once :|

A lot of my mice were getting old so i introduced a load of younger ones, within a couple of months i'd lost a couple to inner ear infections, 1 to a tumour, 2 blew up like balloons and 1 died of disentry, and 2 mystery deaths. devastating... 

I also went through a quiet patch were there were no babies in my tanks, they are just getting going again now, i have a lot of pinkies!

Don't give up on them


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks...Im glad yours have picked up again, your latest litters are looking really good too

Its just so frustrating, especially as weve travelled quite far across the country for our latest lots, only for them to go downhill so quickly. I guess all we can do is keep at it

Its certainly trickier than it seems!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

It happens to everyone at some stage, particularly with such large collections it always seems like your losing a lot more, i've had it happen with my tarantulas, i have over 100 of them, i had an infestation of scuttle fly a couple of years ago, all tanks had to be dried out, spiders were dying all around, even months after spiders would just burst in front of you, full of maggots, it really makes you feel like giving up, especially when individuals cost double, even triple figures... we weren't completely clear for about a year after and not had a problem since, the collection was reduced by half but we're picking up again now 

Had it with mantids too when all have died for no apparent reason, though i have given up on those now, not my thing really, and friends have had similar experience with allsorts of different animals.

Its the life of a hobbyist, but its what we do and we mustn't give in over bad luck


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Everyone goes through a bad period with their mice at one time or another - it's whether you can stick it out that will tell you whether you have what it takes to be a 'fancier'. I'm sure most people have wanted to give up at one time or another but we're still here as proof it can be done! You'll be alright if you keep trying


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement...I admit giving up has crossed my mind, but weve talked it through and were definitely going to plough on, I know its just a bad patch and soon well be full up with great mice Im sure  There have been some big reality checks and I certainly know now its not all fluffiness and joy, but still, its worth it in the end


----------

